# hi everyone!



## courtneywoah (Sep 4, 2007)

Hope everyone is having a wonderful evening! I joined this site because my partner got me hooked on it! Now I feel like a cat fact pro! I am proudly owned by Kringle and the newest edition baby Maui. She is a little tiny thing weighing in at only 1 pound 5 ounces and with the right wet food (wellness) she will be gaining weight and back on track. Well anyways, nice to meet you all!


----------



## moarias1984 (Oct 20, 2006)

Hello! =)


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! I just saw Maiu's pictures today - what a cutie!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome. Sounds like you are off to a good start. We are glad you are here and posting! 

Wellness is a great brand of food. 

As you probably know we love pictures!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Such a cute kitten


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

If there are two of you we expect twice the pictures!!! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi and welcome! I'm glad the forum has been helpful. Now, just jump in and post!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum! I'm sure you'll love it here & must say you are off to a great start with Wellness canned food :lol:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome aboard and hello!


----------

